# nutes



## blondlebanese (Oct 4, 2014)

how do you buy nutrients.  do you buy individual nutrients and mix your own or do you buy a premixed bottle?  what should I be looking for.  when should I feed clones for the first time.  they are planted in vermiculite/ocean forest 50/50.   I saw a video experiment perilite vs vermiculite. on bean sprouts .  vermiculite won , big time.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2014)

MJ is not bean sprouts.

Are you growing organic or with chems?

GH 3 part is a good Chen nute. Mix the 3 parts together in different ratios.


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2014)

I would have used perlite. Vermiculite holds too much water for my liking. I like my soil to have good drainage. 
I second pc's choice of nutrients. I have been using GH 3 part for years.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2014)

Vermiculite and perlite are not at all similar and cannot be interchanged.  Like duck said, mj is not a bean sprout.  Cannabis needs to go through wet and dry cycles.  Vermiculite is added to soil to to hold water, perlite is added to aid drainage, so they have rather opposite purposes. Some plants never like to dry out completely and with those you use vermiculite.  Some plants like mj need dry periods, with those you use perlite.

Most of us buy our nutrients premixed.  It is a real science to make up nutrient blends yourself.  I am partrial to GH products also.  The GH Flora series can be used with both soil and hydro  I use the GO products for organic soil grows.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 5, 2014)

I use the GH line also. Last grow tried using Cogo`s nutes, with satisfactory results. This grow am alternating the 2 kinds. Happy with the results, so far. Think the combination is better then either by itself. The harvest will give the best answer.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm a newbie and really dont have anything to compare it to, but,  here is what I did on my first grow(outdoors),  and am doing(my first indoor grow).  It is working very well so far.   I am using organic premixed dry nutrients along with molasses to make a "tea" to feed my plants. I'm using Espoma products.. Bio Tone Starter Plus,  Plant Tone ,  and Flower tone. During the flowering cycle of my outdoor grow I also added Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Soil liquid nutrients. 
  The Espoma dry nutrients are extremely affordable and go a long way in case your on a budget.

I also added these products into my soil(Fox Farm Happy Frog) and Coco mix with perlite. Along with Espoma Garden Lime(pelletized dolomite lime).  

Just one of many ways. In my short time growing it seems like it is a lot about what works for you. For instance....
  I plan on trying something different my next grow.



Green MOJO!!!!!! :48:


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks for the info about vermiculite vs perilite.  i'll buy perilite.  how often should I add nutes?  how much?


----------



## MrCompletion (Oct 6, 2014)

Start off 1/4 strength and slowly build up. Depends on how you grow but MrCompletion feeds every 3/4th water. So every few weeks in his neck if the woods.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2014)

You really cannot use organic and chemical nutrients together--you have to be one or the other.  If you use chemicals in an organic grow, you are going to kill the beneficial microbes in the soil, which you need for a good organic grow.  So, just keep in mind that the 2 are not compatible.  Molasses is only beneficial in an organic grow.

Also, growing indoors and growing outdoors is totally different.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 6, 2014)

by organic grow you mean that soil is the prime medium. can also include perilite/vermiculite.  do I have that right?


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2014)

Organic growing needs a healthy Micro Herd. Perlite I would think would be fine. Just can't use Chemical Nutrients in an Organic Grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> by organic grow you mean that soil is the prime medium. can also include perilite/vermiculite.  do I have that right?



Everything needs to be organic from the starting soil right down to every little thing you put into it.  Perlite in an inert material and you can add that.  Save the vermiculite for your veggy or flower gardens.


----------

